# new toy



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

This thing is a monster!!! I really have no clue how im going to run it yet. probably externally, gravity fed. i think im going to be building a new 40 gallon breeder sump. ill post pics in a bit.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice









Look forward to the pics later on...


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heres a side by side with my old skimmer.... an MTC becket-style. PITA to set up and keep a constant skimate. I have a CS80 (euroreef) on my 65 gallon thats pretty much set and forget.

this is my first recirulating skimmer, so im kind of excited to see its performance. although it may be a month or so before it gets put to use, my 125 is pretty empty right now except for a pagoda cup thats been thru WW3 and back and wont die lol.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice man. thats a decent bit of kit


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

great skimmer.
Should be really easy to set up.
Plug n go.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks alot better than your old skimmer, Good grab


----------

